# Good Places for Bulk Honey and Molasses



## CandyApple (Nov 1, 2004)

So I'm trying to reduce the amount of white and brown sugar in my baking, but buying small (re:expensive) amounts of honey and molasses is costing me a fortune. Is there anywhere I can find decent quality, bulk amounts of honey or molasses online? We live very rurally and the local honey producers don't "do" bulk.

Thanks!


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

This is in Michigan:

http://www.stakich.com/


----------

